# what's this tree northwest indiana



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

The berry is about same size as a pea


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Wild cherry?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like Black Cherry to me.


----------



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

After I posted , I did more searching on net
And found it to be a choke cherry. If I am still wrong someone
Please correct me


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe it's black cherry, _Prunus serotina_. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_serotina It looks too tall to be a choke cherry.


----------



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya dizzy that looks like it also


----------

